
John Doerr On Bloom Energy Launch: “This Is Like The Google IPO”  - transburgh
http://techcrunch.com/2010/02/24/doerr-bloom-energy-google-ipo/
======
pedalpete
What does TC mean by 'One potentially disruptive feature of the technology is
that it works both ways: fuel can produce electricity, but it can also go the
other way so that electricity produces fuel.'??? How can it produce fuel from
energy? What format would that 'fuel' be in?

~~~
MaysonL
Feed CO2 and water + electricity, get back fuel + O2.

------
MaysonL
I don't see how the numbers add up: this thing saves a nickel a KWH, max. A
100KW box costs $750K, according to the article. 24 _365_ $5.00 = 43800. So
how does it pay for itself in 3-5 years? Something is off, there. It's
possible that TC fouled up - that the $750K price is for the 400KW unit that
Google and Walmart are using, in which case the saving of $170K/yr would about
work out.

